# Battlefield Bad Company 2



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OHHHH... its good :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

never liked any of the previous "battlefield" incarnations as they just seemed like a poor mans attempt at cod (EA`s usual ploy lol) i think i might rent it before making a final decision though


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

so compared to the latest COD MW2 how does it compare?...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

packard said:


> so compared to the latest COD MW2 how does it compare?...


I cant see how you can compare them really. Theyre both awesome in their own right but totally different games imo.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

True,

I'll never leave COD :thumb:


----------



## ///Dave (Feb 10, 2010)

BC2 is a LOT more like COD, but its still BC at the end of the day. When i get bored of cod, BC2 goes on, then MAG... and keep changing


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive got BFBC2 but am yet to put the disc in as im just too caught up in COD:lol:
Every time i go on i think, right..i'll try BF but then i just fire up MW2


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol.

You going on today Phil? 

I'm going on in 5 minutes until Wolves come on TV against Man UTD at half 5 :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Got it , tried it and sorry to say im not impressed by the online so far


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I was buzzing for this game for ages, even started a thread on here, but the demo put me right off, is the final game much different?? if not then I'll steer well clear


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I have to admit, even after many years of being a lover of the first person shoot-em up (started with the first MOH on playstation) I finished the MW2 but have never fancied going online with them. My son does all the time and seems to enjoy it. Maybe one day I'll have a go online. I actually found the campaign of MW2 fairly easy compared to some previous games but still enjoyed it. Saw this one advertised for first time last night and it looked decent.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought the same with CODMW2, then went on line the "game" seems to be the test/training ready to go on line. I thought then went what the hell and went on and yes i got wipped' the first few times but it does get easier, though only been on a few times <3 hours play so far.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Lol.
> 
> You going on today Phil?
> 
> I'm going on in 5 minutes until Wolves come on TV against Man UTD at half 5 :thumb:


Sorry mate, ive been to the coast (bleak to say the least). I was on at around 12ish with Tom and Dom for an hour or so. After we owned a few times a lad on the other team said he couldnt play against us and left!:lol:
I'll be on tonight from 11ish till 3am.:thumb:



Cullers said:


> I have to admit, even after many years of being a lover of the first person shoot-em up (started with the first MOH on playstation) I finished the MW2 but have never fancied going online with them. My son does all the time and seems to enjoy it. Maybe one day I'll have a go online. I actually found the campaign of MW2 fairly easy compared to some previous games but still enjoyed it. Saw this one advertised for first time last night and it looked decent.


Youre doing yourself a huge diservice not playing online mate! My mate was the same just playing campaign and spec ops over and over but hes seen the light now.....but even though hes completed both on his own on veteran he has a 0.1 K/D


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Showshine said:


> True,
> 
> I'll never leave COD :thumb:


 Me neither, it would feel like I'm being unfaithful in a weird kind of way!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Black-Cat said:


> Me neither, it would feel like I'm being unfaithful in a weird kind of way!


You can have the best of both worlds though. CODs my no1 though


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Well, after 3.5 hrs on MW2 last night and a final Domination game with a score of 40-4-7 i decided it was a good time to put it to bed and have a go on BFBC2. Put in the disc and up pops a msg saying the disc is unreadable!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> I cant see how you can compare them really. Theyre both awesome in their own right but totally different games imo.:thumb:


there both FPS set in realistic locations.battlefiled has always been clunky online.i rented the first one and had a horrid tie with it online,i downloaded 1943 and its was just as abysmal.its EA`s servers im bloody sure of it.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't get online with the demo

Cod for me please


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

It's a nice change from COD, don't get me wrong I love COD but it's nice not to turn a corner and get knifed by some guy running and jumping everywhere.

Plus I love messing around in tanks and heli's etc.

Bad Co 2 is not perfect but it's a good game, it kind of bridges the gap between COD and Operation flashpoint.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

jungle section looks stunning

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_battlefield_bad_company_2_the_first_10_minutes-14500_en.html

loved BFBC1 so deffo getting this


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

HAd my 1st go on this today and played 2 rounds online. Its a great game although i cant see much difference from BC1 apart from a quad bike so far.  Sniping is hard as i seemed to get hit markers nearly every time so i presume its got to be a headshot with the default bolt action (m24 i think it is). I used to be awesome in the tanks but couldnt remember the controls and when i got in a chopper (never been able to master these) i took off and went backwards into the rocks then recieved an epic fail screen. Im liking the fact that the parachute is reincluded from BF2. Audio is top notch also. Need more games. On the jungle type map we were on we got totally owned of a chopper with a dude on the gun. I couldnt snipe him as the zoom scope moves real slow compared to the chopper circling us and when i changed class i couldnt hit him with my rpg either. He took liberties circling us in the spawn I need to rank up and get some better weapons like the mortar goggles:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:thumb:

gonna get it this week


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

You wont be disappointed! 

Bought it Friday evening and had a few goes, once I got used to everything I seem to be doing allright now. Sniping is damn good! Much more realistic then MW2.

I think at the moment I still like/prefer MW2 as you can pick that up and get into some action for 10-15 minutes before nipping out to the pub say. BC2 seems to take a while to load and get into a game online 

Good ol EA, making joining games hard! Just like FIFA where it takes you all the way back to the main menu! Grrrrrr


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

It's taken me a whlie to adjust to after MW2, especially when I want a quick game. Squad Rush seems to be the best bet for this. The only issue is if you go up against 4 others who are a clan.

Also, noticed that if you plant C4 on a Rush objectives it's frequently enough to destroy it. Much safer than some big red flashing claxon going off whilst you're stood next to it in full view having just armed it!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

am i the only one who got bored of MW2 quickly?

i would rather play Gears of War 1 !!!!!

this game looks good and i am seriously thinking about it...


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

big ben said:


> am i the only one who got bored of MW2 quickly?
> 
> i would rather play Gears of War 1 !!!!!
> 
> this game looks good and i am seriously thinking about it...


I got jacked off with all the glitching. Then, the first few games after it was fixed, everyone was using tactical knife setup. That's when boredom set in. Trading it in for 80p less than I paid for it helped make the decision.

The most frustrating thing about BF2 is it's heavily reliant on squads to work well. If you get stuck with some cretins sat at the back of the map sniping the whole time it's hard work. Then again, when it's played effectively as a squad it's a blast.

Not sure about GoW 1 though :doublesho That was biblically awful!


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

sry but bf sucks big time for me. I like the single player but online is just awful. I only bought it yesterday and will be on ebay by the end of the day.

Rubbish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Im enjoying BC2 but last night on the map with the ship carcases in the centre our team were getting owned big time off 2 apaches! It was a joke. I did manage to shoot the pilot when he landed to pick his mates up which was nice but in general they just took liberties as they were both amazing in them. I for the life of me cant fly and shoot things without crashing and wish there was some way of practising! Also the map was on 3 games in a row which was a bit much. I was playing capture the flag. My highlight was getting a marksmans headshot with +40 which was a shot on a guy running at 45 degrees at quite a distance. Can anyone enlighten me. Also i find im more successful with the 2nd sniper rifle (S88 i think) as i seem to get hit markers most of the time and can finish them off with that rifle as its semi auto as opposed to bolt action. I seem to get loads of headshots with it strangely. I think its due to the recoil after the first shot:lol:
Check this out lol





Oh and where the hell is this game mode??


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

How i wish i had a capture card so i could show you all my headshot on an apache pilot mid flight! Seeing it crunch into the deck while a bonus +10 appeared for the headshot had me goin nuts! I bet the dirty spawn camping pilot wasnt happy:lol:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

IM debating getting this, not sure whether to get it for pc or xbox tho


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Want this badly! Buuuut my xbox jusr RRoD'd on me!  Not a happy chappy as thats the 4th time its happened!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Want this badly! Buuuut my xbox jusr RRoD'd on me!  Not a happy chappy as thats the 4th time its happened!


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156254 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Im gettin pretty good at sniping and got an 87 point marksmans headshot bonus last night on top of the 50 (kill) and 10 (headshot). Ive just done another corker with a 72 point bonus aswell.:thumb:
Woohoo, just got a 114 point marksman headshot bonus! I could hardly see the dude, just a little spec! haha


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

i unlocked all things for the recon class now, im getting quite good at it, 43-0 the other night, i found a nice spot and every shot a headshot, by far my best performance so far

PC version too


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

carbonangel said:


> i unlocked all things for the recon class now, im getting quite good at it, 43-0 the other night, i found a nice spot and every shot a headshot, by far my best performance so far
> 
> PC version too


Bloody hell! 20-8 is my best. I find in some games i hardly see anyone. Can someone confirm to me what the std scope is on the M24 Sniper Rifle as ive just unlocked the last scope that shows up enemies. Im not sure wether to use it or stick with the12x scope. I presume the std one is 8x?
Thanks Phil


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

this game's arriving tomorrow and my xbox keeps crashing ingame on MW2, no rrod though. really don't want to spend out on another xbox, gutted tbh


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Has anyone been in a game and its dropped back to the dashboard? A;so can someone explain to me the rules of conquest and how you know when youre winning/about to win. I know theres tickets involved but theres no sign of them at any point in the games??? I was ina game last night and it went on for 40 mins and i had to quit! Do you still get the kills and points if you quit out? 
Also why doesnt it just let you drop out after a round instead of putting you into the next round then you have to quit.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Got Rrod this morning after crashing a few times in the menu, did the heatsinks again but still not working so my new elites turning up tomorrow :thumb: and my old ones going in the garden as a bird peanut feeder :lol:

Anyone fancy lending me the HDD transfer kit? Will love you long time 

drew


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

buckas said:


> Got Rrod this morning after crashing a few times in the menu, did the heatsinks again but still not working so my new elites turning up tomorrow :thumb: and my old ones going in the garden as a bird peanut feeder :lol:
> 
> Anyone fancy lending me the HDD transfer kit? Will love you long time
> 
> drew


Just use a memory card mate, 512mb It takes a few goes and you may lose demos but you can retransfer which isnt poss with the data Kit. I gave mine to a friend, sorry. I didnt even use it either. Right balls up by MS!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

just checked, £30!!!! :doublesho:doublesho can get a 250gb external for that :lol: hmmmmmm


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/03/18/xbox-360-gaining-usb-storage-support-in-2010-update/

http://www.avforums.com/forums/xbox-360/1219626-usb-storage-coming-360-april-6th.html

out April 6th :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Anybody got this on the ps3? How is it?


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Has anyone been in a game and its dropped back to the dashboard? A;so can someone explain to me the rules of conquest and how you know when youre winning/about to win. I know theres tickets involved but theres no sign of them at any point in the games??? I was ina game last night and it went on for 40 mins and i had to quit! Do you still get the kills and points if you quit out?
> Also why doesnt it just let you drop out after a round instead of putting you into the next round then you have to quit.


Dropping out to dashboard is a known bug. Same as Thompson kills not registering.

I think they're those horizontal bars under the diamonds that represent the flags. If you hold more flags than the others they move but if you both hold 2 then nothing happens. It would make sense to not kill the others until you've outscored them if they've got few respawns left but it's such a free for all I've never seen it played tactically. More of a TDM with some flags to focus everyone in the same place! Besides, you only get a few points for a win it doesn't seem worth worrying about!

I thought you did get the XP if you quit. I'll get a kill and back out to test.

Not having a lobby is annoying. Maybe they're working on the basis that you'll think 'Oh go on then, just one more round....' - I know I do!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gotta say this game is beautiful, very good as well - online is top dollar :thumb:

drew


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

dogs_basket said:


> Dropping out to dashboard is a known bug. Same as Thompson kills not registering.
> 
> I think they're those horizontal bars under the diamonds that represent the flags. If you hold more flags than the others they move but if you both hold 2 then nothing happens. It would make sense to not kill the others until you've outscored them if they've got few respawns left but it's such a free for all I've never seen it played tactically. More of a TDM with some flags to focus everyone in the same place! Besides, you only get a few points for a win it doesn't seem worth worrying about!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I got 4 flags in a row (D, C, B the A) on the map with the grassy hill to the left from D which has 4 flags and a motorway near the grassy hill litterally as quick as is possible with no problems in the smaller tank and played really well but thats the game that went on forever. Im a beast with the Recon Mortar Strikes :lol: I have to admit im a bit of a sniper whore on this as i just love it. Ive sussed the uav but it seems you get knifed or shot within seconds of taking control of it! Im gonna give Rush a try as i played it all the time on BC1 (it was the only mode upon release if i remember r rightly)


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Got this game a few days ago, graphics are immense and stunning.

Very short game though completed story mode in 2 days.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Matt197 said:


> Got this game a few days ago, graphics are immense and stunning.
> 
> Very short game though completed story mode in 2 days.


Its all about online mate. :thumb: Play the story for the points then online is immense!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone got this on the PC? I was a 'big hitter' on 2142 :lol: (No 3 in the UK in the Walker!), but I'm out of practice!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

thehogester said:


> Anybody got this on the ps3? How is it?


Yep I got it on PS3.

To be honest I think its a pretty good game, the off line missions are pretty good, although not amazingly long (I thought that being able to freeze to death in the levels in the snow was a nice touch). Graphics are great! Only had a quick play online, but from what I did I liked it. :thumb:


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

dogs_basket said:


> I think they're those horizontal bars under the diamonds that represent the flags. If you hold more flags than the others they move but if you both hold 2 then nothing happens. QUOTE]
> 
> Nope, that wasn't right! For starters the bars are vertical and they refer to the flag that you are nearest. If you're capturing it they count down and then back up as the flag goes up and down the pole. It seems to be the spawn count that's linked to the flags. Even if no one is dying and the other team control the flags the spawn count goes down. Can't tell what the link is between number of flags and how fast it drops through. (I joined a game with inly me on my team and the count was going down!)
> 
> ...


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

buckas said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2010/03/18/xbox-360-gaining-usb-storage-support-in-2010-update/
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/xbox-360/1219626-usb-storage-coming-360-april-6th.html
> 
> out April 6th :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


just updated and moved all my stuff from my 20gb to new elite 120gb using trusty usb pen - didn't have to buy a transfer kit/memory card :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

buckas said:


> just updated and moved all my stuff from my 20gb to new elite 120gb using trusty usb pen - didn't have to buy a transfer kit/memory card :thumb:


Glad to hear its sorted mate. Like i said the Transfer Cable is a one time job and was badly done by MS when the 360 Elite was released. Theres still things i dont get about this game! At the end of a round if you wanna leave do you get a loss? There seems to be no way of quitting properly! I never know when the game is nearly over which gets me in trouble alot with the wife when i say im gonna be done at a certain time but the game carries on for bloody ever sometimes!
Doh, ive just seen the ticket counter in the mini map!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hah yeh, also hate the siren noise near the end of a conquest - loving that arica harbour level, really really good if you get a group of guys just clearing through the town and up the hill


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Why cant i ever speak to anyone? I join squads but only hear the odd voice or muffle.
Phil


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I've just got this for the ps3, trying to work out what's what in multiplayer still. 

The-Hogester is my PSN tag if anyone fancies a game some time.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

big ben said:


> am i the only one who got bored of MW2 quickly?
> 
> i would rather play Gears of War 1 !!!!!
> 
> this game looks good and i am seriously thinking about it...


Bored the crap out of me. I much prefer Battlefield 2.


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

I play this online most nights my XBOX gamer tag is SilentJon177 if anyone wants to add me for a game. Ive just joined a very small UK based clan but its yet to really take off. I play squad rush mainly and am ranked 25.

I love it but it is getting a bit boring now TBH.


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Just bought this the other day, got comfy, ready for a few hours rampage so stuck it on and it needed an update. No problem me thinks, 45 minutes later it completed the download, however it wouldn't install!

********!

Anyone got any ideas? Never had any problems with any other game whatsoever, it's driving me up the bloody wall!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone play this on PC/Steam?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Does anyone play this on PC/Steam?


Ive got it for the pc but not through steam


----------

